# CBS To Use 42 HD Cameras For The Masters This April



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

For the first time, the standard analog and HDTV productions of the 2003 Masters Tournament will be unified and will provide 18-hole coverage in HDTV's highest definition format.

In the largest HDTV production ever, CBS Sports will use 42 high definition cameras and 10 hand-held 16x9 standard definition cameras. The unified productions will be produced in HDTV's highest definition format, 1080i, and downconverted for the CBS Television Network's analog broadcast. This production technique also produces a better quality analog picture. Whether watching in widescreen HD or traditional 4x3 analog, viewers hear the same golf announcers and see the same camera angles, replays and graphics.

The 2000 Masters was the first golf tournament presented live in HDTV on network television, and it is still the only major tournament broadcast in high definition.

Full Story:

http://www.audiorevolution.com/news/0303/07.cbs.shtml


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> CBS To Use 42 HD Cameras For The Masters This April


If they can shoot around all those protesting women.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"If they can shoot around all those protesting women."_ 

16:9 should be just about wide enough to capture the full swath of those beautimous protester beuttocks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sometimes its too easy for the trolls... :sure:


----------

